
Show HN: Netflix, Prime, Twitch, etc. video speed controller extension - piyujai
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/speedify-video-speed-cont/pldkddbkbcedophgedaeofceedjcaehl?authuser=1
======
piyujai
This works on all websites, no exception. We do not track user's data.

Improvements: Include in-app speed control buttons and quality control
buttons. Suggest if any more should be included.

